# Tidssynkronisering

## Lilltiger

Fixade just tidssynkronisering mot inet, och för er som jag inte är profs på linux så tänkte jag klotra ner hur man fixar det.

Steg 1:

```
emerge ntp
```

Steg 2:

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/ntpd
```

Ändra den så det står:

```

NTPDATE_WARN="y"

NTPDATE_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b ntp1.sp.se"

#NTPD_OPTS=""

```

Nu är det bara att rebojta datorn.

----------

## Esben

 *Lilltiger wrote:*   

> Nu är det bara att rebojta datorn.

 

Eller nemmere:

```

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

```

(undskyld at jeg skriver dansk i de svenske fora.. håber det går  :Smile:  )[/code]

----------

## Yarrick

behövs inte

```
rc-update add ntpd default

cp /usr/share/ntp/ntp.conf /etc/ntp.conf
```

 också?

och som sagt, omstart behövs inte, man kan starta den manuellt..

----------

## Lilltiger

Hmm kanske man oxå behöver göra, logiskt sett så behöver man det..

Ibland tänker man inte längre än vad näsan når.

----------

## pocke

Kanske en dum fråga, men...

Måste man inte ange NTP-servrar i /etc/ntp.conf? Min ntp.conf innehåller i alla fall två bortkommenterade server-rader (se nedan). Är dessa verkligen oväsentliga?

```
#server ntplocal.example.com prefer 

#server timeserver.example.org 
```

/Patrik

----------

## Lilltiger

 *Quote:*   

> NTPDATE_OPTS="-b ntp1.sp.se"

 

Detta anger vilken server man använder. nu om de andra verkligen är oväsentliga kan jag inte svara på de kanske har något syfte, men det funkar fint för mig utan dem, synkar vid varje uppstart.

----------

## JohanH

Är lite sent ute med den här kommentaren, men förhoppningsvis tillför den något för åtminstone någon:

De här båda trådarna går igenom setup av ntp i detalj. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41099 är en bra HOWTO för att sätta upp daemonen och har en länk till var man kan hitta öppna servrar att synka mot. Dock har den ett par tillkortakommanden, vilka pekas ut i tredje inlägget i denna tråd https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44069. Jag följde tipsen i båda och får nu tiden kontinuerligt synkad medan min PC är uppe. Rekommenderad läsning!

----------

## Thulle

 *pocke wrote:*   

> Kanske en dum fråga, men...
> 
> Måste man inte ange NTP-servrar i /etc/ntp.conf? Min ntp.conf innehåller i alla fall två bortkommenterade server-rader (se nedan). Är dessa verkligen oväsentliga?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

jo, man måste ange servrar där

 *Lilltiger wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   NTPDATE_OPTS="-b ntp1.sp.se" 
> 
> Detta anger vilken server man använder. nu om de andra verkligen är oväsentliga kan jag inte svara på de kanske har något syfte, men det funkar fint för mig utan dem, synkar vid varje uppstart.

 

detdär är bara servern för synkning vid start, för att sen hålla datorn synkad så måste man ha servrar i ntpd.conf också.

och använder man dhcp på nåt nätverkskort så måste man också lägga in flaggan -N för dhcpcd, annars kommer ntpd.conf skrivas över (oftast med localhost som server), vilket kommer göra att klockan driver iväg från den korrekta tiden snabbare än om man inte körde ntpd. detta har jag i /etc/conf.d/net;

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

----------

## Paradoxx

hur är kommandot för att updatera tiden manuelt så så jag kan kolla om jag får nån error med ntpd fins vel nåt ntp commandot som updaterar tiden

----------

## snutte

```

ntpdate -s ntp2.sp.se

```

har jag för mig

----------

## Paradoxx

 *snutte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ntpdate -s ntp2.sp.se
> ...

 

men då kopplar den sej up mot ntp2.sp.se och kollar va?. jag vill kopla up mej mott servrana jag har i config filen och se om det blir nåt fel

----------

## Thulle

 *Paradoxx wrote:*   

>  *snutte wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> ntpdate -s ntp2.sp.se
> ...

 

starta ntpd och kör ntpdc

----------

